# Laser chino a Infrarrojo



## elaerico (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola, tengo una duda.
Tengo varios punteros lasers chinos, y queria saber si los puedo transformar a infrarrojos de alguna manera, como por ejemplo reemplazando el diodo rojo y poniendole uno infrarrojo o algo por el estilo.
Gracias


----------



## El nombre (Jul 5, 2008)

revisa el espectro de colores y verás como puedes hacerlo. consiste en cambiar la frecuencia.¿ El como hacerlo? Te vas a hacer rico si lo consigues.
Manternos informaciónrmados si te acercas.


----------



## elaerico (Jul 5, 2008)

Si, eso quiero, pero el laser lleva un led rojo, y es medio imposible hacer cambiar de frecuencia ese led, o no?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 5, 2008)

elaerico dijo:
			
		

> Si, eso quiero, pero el laser lleva un led rojo, y es medio imposible hacer cambiar de frecuencia ese led, o no?



El puntero laser no "lleva un LED comun rojo" si no que el LED LASER esta en la FRECUNCIA del color ROJO por eso sirve para hacer el puntero de dicho color.... para cambiar la frecuencia del mismo solo basta con diseñar un diodo laser que este en la frecuencia que tu quieras ya sea infrerojo o ultravioleta fuera del espectro visible. Lo que tu quieres primero intentalo con un led comun rojo cambiarlo a infrarojo y veras lo que estas pidiendo.
Desde ya buena suerte con el emprendimiento.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elaerico (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah, yo pensaba que era un led rojo que por la frecuencia no se abría el haz, y que ayudaba la lente. O sea que la unica que queda es comprar el laser infrarrojo?Alguien tiene idea del precio?


----------



## pepechip (Jul 5, 2008)

Supongo que quieres que sea infrarrojo para que no sea detectado.

Puedes hacer otra cosa. El laser solo se ve cuando trompieza con algun obtaculo, en el caso de que quieras hacer una barrera lo que puedes hacer es en el momento que esta sea interrumpida, desconectas la alimentacion del laser durante unos segundos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

elaerico dijo:
			
		

> Ah, yo pensaba que era un led rojo que por la frecuencia no se abría el haz, y que ayudaba la lente. O sea que la unica que queda es comprar el laser infrarrojo?Alguien tiene idea del precio?



Busca en algun lector de CD de algun ordenador antiguo o algun discman roto, no valen los DVD, estos son rojos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 6, 2008)

Si existen maneras de cambiar la longitud de onda pero es por medio de cristales... no es un cristal comun como el que todos tenemos en nuestras casas, sino cristales de materiales especiales que reaccionan a cierta longitud de onda y generan otra de la longitud adecuada

Aun asi es un metodo de laboratorio y no creo que valga la pena meterse en eso, solo lo doy como dato cultural, lo mejor es conseguir un laser de la longitud de onda adecuada


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Si existen maneras de cambiar la longitud de onda pero es por medio de cristales... no es un cristal comun como el que todos tenemos en nuestras casas, sino cristales de materiales especiales que reaccionan a cierta longitud de onda y generan otra de la longitud adecuada
> 
> Aun asi es un metodo de laboratorio y no creo que valga la pena meterse en eso, solo lo doy como dato cultural, lo mejor es conseguir un laser de la longitud de onda adecuada



eso se puede hacer con algunos filtros, follan la señal degradandola y filtrando toda la onda visible, podrias sacar luz IR pero mermarias la potencia luminica.


----------



## Beamspot (Jul 7, 2008)

Eso si se consigue la densidad de potencia necesaria para que dichas ópticas no lineales funcionen. Además, suelen ser 'intracavidad', y eso puede ser muy divertido de poner en un diodo láser...

Ah, y básicamente, trabajan con múltiplos de la frecuencia, es decir, longitudes de onda la mitad, una tercera parte, una cuarta parte, etc. La salida no es arbitraria.

Otra opción es bombear un medio laseante infrarrojo con el láser que tienes, pero por ahora no me acuerdo de ninguno que emita en el infrarrojo y absorba el rojo. Lo más parecido que recuerde, es el Ti:Zafiro, que absorbe el verde azulado y emite en infrarojo cercano (y encima, es ajustable, modelocked, etc).


----------



## tropn_ccp (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, como ya comentaron lo que queres hacer no se puede. El puntero trae una clase especial de LED que esta diseñado para emitir luz laser. Y el color (longitud de onda) de la luz viene dado por el diodo y es fijo.

Me parece que lo de filtrar el rojo del haz para dejar solo la parte infrarroja no se puede hacer con un laser ya que emiten en un espectro bastante angosto.
Inclusive los punteros que son de una calidad desastrosa emiten en rojo y nada más. Aunque con una fuente de luz más convencional (lamparita, LED) podría llegar a ser hacerse.

Lo que si se puede es, como decía chico3001, obtener un haz de un color a partir de otro (Ej infrarojo->verde) pero es mut dificil y seguramente saldría muy caro.


Podés comprar un laser infrarrojo en lugares como este:

http://www.laserglow.com/

Pero te va a salir bastante caro.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 7, 2008)

Qué significa _trompezar_?


----------



## wacalo (Jul 7, 2008)

Trompezar = Forma mal escrita (pronunciada) de Tropezar. Siginifica dar con los pies en algún obstáculo (trastabillar). En general también se usa en el sentido de encontrarse con algún obstáculo (o impedimento) en el camino.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 7, 2008)

Menos mal. Ya me estaba imaginando a un láser agarrándose a trompadas con los obstáculos...


----------



## Lucas Farai (Jun 14, 2011)

> eso se puede hacer con algunos filtros, follan la señal degradandola y filtrando toda la onda visible, podrias sacar luz IR pero mermarias la potencia luminica.


 Donde puedo averiguar mas de este tema?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Google es tu amigo... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Índice_de_refracción


----------



## rodri_go100 (Jun 16, 2011)

Una grabadora de CD de 52X tienes un led laser infrarrojo de 150mW de potencia, eso si cuidado que te puedes dañar las retinas sin darte ni cuenta.

Las grabadoras de DVD llevan laser visible rojo de 200mW.

Y las lectoras de blu-ray adivina que llevan, pues laser azul.


----------

